# HGVC Sunrise Lodge (Park City, UT) officially  opens November 21



## alwysonvac (Nov 10, 2012)

*Hilton Grand Vacations Establishes Brand Presence in Park City, Utah at Canyons Resort with Announcement of Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club*

Spectacular slope-side property to open November 21 at Canyons Resort as 2013 ski season begins


> From - http://hiltongrandvacationsmediacenter.com/index.cfm/newsroom/detail/22381
> 
> _ORLANDO, Fla. - Hilton Grand Vacations ("HGV") today announced plans to open Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club within the Canyons Resort in Park City, Utah as ski season begins this November. Ideally located at the base of the Sunrise lift, which leads to 4,000 acres of world-class ski and snowboard terrain at Canyons Resort, Sunrise Lodge will offer a premier vacation experience for HGV timeshare owners and guests. Earlier this month, HGV was selected by developer Resort Finance America to manage the property and to provide timeshare sales and marketing services.
> 
> ...


----------



## DEROS (Nov 11, 2012)

Never been to Utah.  Might need to put that on my list!


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 11, 2012)

Park City is a very nice place to vacation, although we prefer to go in the summer as we're not skiers.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 11, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Park City is a very nice place to vacation, although we prefer to go in the summer as we're not skiers.



We do not ski either.  However, we have been to Park City in both the summer and winter.  We love it.  The Rocky Mountains are just amazing all year.


----------



## toontoy (Nov 11, 2012)

this year should be a really good winter for skiing. We have had early snowstorms here and many resorts are planning to open early.


----------



## msbrinkley (Nov 11, 2012)

Any idea when we will see availability for Park City? Would love to see some this season.


----------



## toontoy (Nov 12, 2012)

My guess is another two years or so. When I called and asked about Elara when I was making a reservation for a convention in Vegas they said it wouldn't be available in the club until 2014 . So I would guess about 2 years maybe. I am not sure how fast the Myrtle beach location came on, not really on my radar as flights from SLC are very costly (cheaper to fly to St Thomas).


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 12, 2012)

pianodinosaur said:


> We do not ski either.  However, we have been to Park City in both the summer and winter.  We love it.  The Rocky Mountains are just amazing all year.



Rocky Mountains? I think you've got the wrong mountain range.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 12, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Rocky Mountains? I think you've got the wrong mountain range.



You're right.  However, they are close enough as far my airline tickets are concerned.


----------



## ccwu (Nov 25, 2012)

I just posted a thread before I see this one.  I found this in Condodirect.com.  HGVC is renting it for $4,656 for one bedroom and $6,619 for one bedroom premier for the week starting 1/27/2013.


----------



## itradehilton (Nov 25, 2012)

I find the resort on the Hilton Website but the question of the day is when will it be on the HGVC website?


----------

